# Soup w/ souvide scallops.



## DocSteve (Jun 7, 2020)

-Seafood bacon chedder soup. (Shrimp/scallops)
-Souvide the scallops w/ butter at 130F for 30 min then seared on griddle for 45sec-1m a side.
-Texas toast.
-Made a small fancy plate too.


----------



## Jabiru (Jun 7, 2020)

Looks like a High end restaurant meal there Doc, delicious Stuff. Great colour.


----------



## DocSteve (Jun 7, 2020)

Jabiru said:


> Looks like a High end restaurant meal there Doc, delicious Stuff. Great colour.


Thanks. Been doing alot of souvide lately. Also got a griddle top that covers 2 stove burners, pretty handy.


----------



## Sowsage (Jun 7, 2020)

Fine meal right there! I bet it was delicious!


----------



## one eyed jack (Jun 10, 2020)

First class presentation Doc.


----------



## Steve H (Jun 11, 2020)

My, you got the presentation nailed! That looks amazing! Can you share the soup recipe? I have shrimp and bays in the freezer waiting!


----------



## DocSteve (Jun 11, 2020)

Steve H said:


> My, you got the presentation nailed! That looks amazing! Can you share the soup recipe? I have shrimp and bays in the freezer waiting!











						Easy Homemade Cream-of-Anything Soup Recipe
					

When it comes to food alchemy, cream of mushroom soup is one of the strongest multitaskers around. But if you’re looking for something healthier than the canned version, it’s super simple to make yourself. Mildly savory and creamy, with a hint of chicken flavor, this subtle soup is a great...




					www.myrecipes.com
				



  This is the base I used and added a can of Cambells Chedder cheese soup I had.
 Tried to adjust the added liquids to compensate. 
 Could have added more broth to liquefy it a little more.


----------



## DocSteve (Jun 11, 2020)

Steve H said:


> My, you got the presentation nailed! That looks amazing! Can you share the soup recipe? I have shrimp and bays in the freezer waiting!


I use recipies as a starting point and change them according to what ingredients I have or think will taste good.


----------



## Steve H (Jun 11, 2020)

DocSteve said:


> Could have added more broth to liquefy it a little more.


Maybe. But I really like how that looks. I've always liked the thicker soups and chowders.


----------



## BuckeyeSteve (Jun 11, 2020)

Those scallops look delicious, and beautiful plating.  Were the scallops fresh or frozen?


----------



## DocSteve (Jun 11, 2020)

BuckeyeSteve said:


> Those scallops look delicious, and beautiful plating.  Were the scallops fresh or frozen?


Frozen from Wild Fork online meats.


----------

